# Leavin' Hedgy alone for three days?



## Hope

I have a question about leaving Hedgerton home alone. We will only be gone for three days and we will leav the air conditioner on at the appropriate temp. We will also leave enough food for him and he will not recieve supplements for one day. He really doen't have anything to get hurt on so I think he will be fine. Another opinions out there? :?:


----------



## Immortalia

You will find that it will be a very unpopular idea here to even leave your hedgehog alone for 24 hours... As there can be many things that can happen unexpectedly. There's just no way of predicting that nothing would happen. And there is always a possibility of something happening. 

Is there no way to find someone to look after your hedgie for 3 days? Is there no way to take your hedgie with you? Whereabouts are you located? Maybe someone here might even be able to look after your hedgie for a few days. 

With the whacked out weather we've been having lately, you never know if the temp would drop, or even rise, or what if the a/c malfunctions, or the place loses power?

What are you doing to do about water? Bowl will dry within 3 days. And what if the bottle nozzle gets stuck and your hedgie can't get water? Or what if the nozzle ends up dripping all the water?

And food wise, are you feeding a mix? Or just one food? If mix, your hedgie will end up picking out his favourite on the first day, and might even end up not eating enough, as all that's left is the stuff he doesn't like as much. 

Also, what do you mean by supplements? Like flax oil?


----------



## lane_m

I wouldn't leave my two alone for that long. One night possibly, but I'm not so sure about that even. There are just too many things that can go wrong. I was fortunate enough to find a house-sitter that is knowledgable about exotic pets. The down side is that is makes going on holiday cost prohibitive. But when I do need to go away I know that my hedgie kids are well taken care of


----------



## Hope

I want to take him with me only he has only been with me for twoweeks and he has had a very rough two weeks. We took him to the vet for vomiting and the trots. We had to give him six shots. Two every day for three days of antibiotics. So, he has had a pretty stressful start to a new home. 

I can take him with me. I have even talked to the person we are staying with and he is fine with it. I just don't want to make him more stressed or sick. He rides in the car fine. I think he might even like it.

I really don't have anyone relyable near me and I would rather not baord him at the vet. I don't know if they would wash his wheel. Im not sure what I should do. I see though that I probably should take him with me. BTW if I take him with me he will be in the car for seven hours. Four of which will be stationary.


----------



## Immortalia

Considering all that has happened, I think you should take him with you. Then at least you can monitor his health at all times. Since he is just coming off being sick, even more reason NOT to leave him home alone for 3 days. While the traveling to new location may be stressful, I'd be too worried NOT to take him along. Plus, everything you packed would be familiar to him now, and be sure to pack water from home as well. 

Check out the posts in the travel section for many tips on making traveling as easy as possible. And make sure you pack some handwarmers too, just in case. You can easily go and buy a large rubbermaid for his temp cage when you arrive, and during the trip, you can use the rubbermaid to carry all of the hedgie stuff you'd be needing. And be sure you have him strapped into a hard sided cat carrier for the driving duration...As you can never be too safe, especially for a long distance car ride.

If his hidey home with some fleece aren't too dirty, I'd say don't wash them a day before the trip, and just leave that with him for the entire trip. That way, he still has some safe "home scents". Just shake out the dirt when you need to, but leave that with him for the trip. 

If you have any other questions that you can't find, feel free to ask! ^_^ It's better to be prepared.


----------



## lane_m

I too think it is better to take your hedgie with you. At least you will be able to control the environment that he will be in. My only concern is the four hours of your journey that are "stationary". Is this in a vehicle? Will you be able to run the air conditioner/heat or provide hand warmers/ice packs as may be necessary? Best of luck for you and your hedgie on your journey


----------



## Hope

Yes, I will be in a car waiting for my husband. The weather here has been pretty mild so i probably wont need to rund the heater. I live in Missouri and the weather has been quite mild oddly. I will monitor his temp closely. Thank you for the advice. It will be put to good use ^_^.


----------

